# Fur friendly .243?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Does anyone know of a .243 load that won't blow a huge hole in coyotes?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

85gn TSX


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Horsager!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I use a Sierra pointed soft point 85 gr, with 35 gr of 4895 powder. This works very well out of my model 70. I didn't have much damage this year, was very pleased


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome, Ifigured an 85 grain bullet would do quite a number on them but if you guys are claming it works, I'll give 'em a try.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I have had good luck with my deer hunting loads. A max load of h4350 and a 95gr. partition does very little damage and they never run away. We have also been using 75 gr v-max, 75gr FMJ, 58gr v-max with good results. I wouldn't recommend the FMJ as shot placement is the key to a clean kill.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nah, FMJ's would be deadly around here... Where I hunt the houses are only 1/4-1/2 mile apart and FMJ's could bounce their way into one of those houses...


----------

